# Camera Experts.......



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking into getting my first DSLR. Will have about £400 max to spend on it.

Ones i'm looking at are:

Nikon D3100
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/pro ... /show.html

Pentax K-r
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/pro ... /show.html

Sony a290
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/pro ... /show.html

Nikon looks maybe the best quality and has 1080p video

Pentax looks awesome because it's white  and has good features

Sony is dirt cheap! But no video....

Any suggestions, or maybe other cameras.... I can't decide how important video is to me :? Possibly not that important....


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Nikon for me but i'm biased, the sony always come out with good reviews though.

jontymo


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I would also look at what your friends have , can you borrow lenses etc...

Also consider the costs of accessories/glass wear as the body can always be upgraded but the lenses are what really cost the money and last longer in your kit bag.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Also what's the deal with these lads: http://www.jessops.com/online.store/pro ... /show.html

They look awesome  Do they do everything a DSLR does?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Never used a compact system but in theory can do most things an SLR can.

Nikon for me - had a Canon first, but Nikon definitely has the edge on quality. Never used Sony platform.

How it feels in your hands, and the ease of access to the features you need are probably the most important issues.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Have a nosey around talkphotography for some reviews.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

The more i read about the Sony NEX-5, the more i want it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Might go and have a look at some cameras tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Well in one of my Trademark Rash decision moments, i've ordered a Sony NEX-5 from Amazon :lol:

£449 with £50 cashback from Sony 

Will report back when it arrives


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I used Pentax for years and changed to a Nikon D300 a couple of years back. Among the pluses & minus's IMO are -

*Nikon + *
Quality
Features
*Nikon -*
Cost
Weight

*Pentax +*
Additional Lens are relatively cheap as the 'K' mount is used by other manufacturers.
Easy to use
*Pentax -*
?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

I was leaning towards the Pentax.... But then the designer in me made me buy this


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Sony have an excellent reputation and it was between a Sony and Nikon when I was in your position a couple of years back.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The benefit of SLR to me is that you have all the controls available to you on buttons or dials and you don't have to go through menus to get to them. The downside to them is that they're not that compact, so you're less likely to have it with you when you suddenly need it. These compact interchangeable lens systems seem to have the all the downsides (if it doesn't fit in your pocket, then you're still not as likely to carry it around with you), but few of the benefits.

Changing lenses can be a useful feature, but once you've owned your camera for a while you'll find you do it less and less. After deciding to sell all my lenses that weren't getting used, I now just have an 18-200 and an ultra-wide 11-16 for when i feel like getting really close to the subject - and if someone superglued the 18-200 to my camera, I don't think I'd notice for weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Spandex said:


> The benefit of SLR to me is that you have all the controls available to you on buttons or dials and you don't have to go through menus to get to them. The downside to them is that they're not that compact, so you're less likely to have it with you when you suddenly need it. These compact interchangeable lens systems seem to have the all the downsides (if it doesn't fit in your pocket, then you're still not as likely to carry it around with you), but few of the benefits.
> 
> Changing lenses can be a useful feature, but once you've owned your camera for a while you'll find you do it less and less. After deciding to sell all my lenses that weren't getting used, I now just have an 18-200 and an ultra-wide 11-16 for when i feel like getting really close to the subject - and if someone superglued the 18-200 to my camera, I don't think I'd notice for weeks.


I'm not a serious photographer, was just looking for a smaller bridge between a bridge camera and an SLR. This is it.

It will be great for learning, has simple controls will full tutorials built in, and has sliders for things like 'background blur' with explanations where it takes control of the aperture and stuff, as well as giving you full controls.

Plus it looks cool so i wouldn't feel like a geek getting it out in public 

Have to see how it goes, but this one seems to be exactly what i'm looking for at the moment


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got a bridge camera, £250, 27-300or something mm lens. Only problem is the sensor is piddly small which limits low-light photography and introduces noise early on.

If I wanted to spend more on a camera I'd go for a micro-four-thirds camera, they're smaller and lighter than an SLR, yet offer the same quality of photo and interchangeable lenses.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

The Sony camera looks as dull as the primer colored datsun you have in the pic. :wink: 
Designer and you live in blackpool, lots of big companies based on blackpool :lol:

People who are serious about cameras ony go with Nikon or Canon


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

d3100 + 18-200mm lens will be perfect for you :wink:

18-55mm lens are useless :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> The Sony camera looks as dull as the primer colored datsun you have in the pic. :wink:
> Designer and you live in blackpool, lots of big companies based on blackpool :lol:
> 
> People who are serious about cameras ony go with Nikon or Canon


Who's this prick?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

msnttf10, obviously.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Luke, the first priority is lens quality but I guess I'm a bit late with my advice because you've already bought one!

Post your first pics with it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

manphibian said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sony camera looks as dull as the primer colored datsun you have in the pic. :wink:
> ...


Not sure but he knows his cars


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


Thought someone representing the TTOC would be a little more professional than to try to start squabbles on the internet?

No?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with your choice mate Sony make good cameras you will get a load more bang for your buck and they are easy to use great starting point enjoy!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994684,-1.755003


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

manphibian said:


> Thought someone representing the TTOC would be a little more professional than to try to start squabbles on the internet?
> 
> No?


You cant start them all


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

manphibian said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sony camera looks as dull as the primer colored datsun you have in the pic. :wink:
> ...


You really are that mean and nasty - bet you are one of those low life's who went rioting the other night.
Are you embarrassed that you live in blackpool or you are a "designer" (sorry I cant say that word thinking of you without laughing) for cardboard boxes.

Seriously, come on tell us what you "design" and for who :lol: , sorry I can't help it. you're priceless.
And come on, if you knew anything about design you'd not have got a primer colord Z - or did you get it in order to practice you're autistic skills :lol: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> You really are that mean and nasty - bet you are one of those low life's who went rioting the other night.
> Are you embarrassed that you live in blackpool or you are a "designer" (sorry I cant say that word thinking of you without laughing) for cardboard boxes.
> 
> Seriously, come on tell us what you "design" and for who :lol: , sorry I can't help it. you're priceless.
> And come on, if you knew anything about design you'd not have got a primer colord Z - or did you get it in order to practice you're autistic skills :lol: .


You don't have the intelligence to make responding worth my while.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Thought someone representing the TTOC would be a little more professional than to try to start squabbles on the internet?
> ...


From his history he tries to.
His obviously got little dick syndrome, 350Z FFS! and i'm a designer this... lol, just a nasty piece of work who thinks he can talk down to people. Truth is hes got nothing, done nothing and gets his highs from "attempting" to give others lows.

Sad little man with a misguided sense of his own worth.
That worth is nothing and i bet he doesn't have a GF either, she'd see straight through him and dump him for one of his friends with a bigger pickle. Ringing any bells yet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

mmmkay.

Anyway, i got the camera today. First impressions.....

It's awesome! Haven't got an SD card yet, so i can only take one picture :lol:

It's sooooo easy to use!

One amazing feature is a slider for background blur available for every shot.... You just turn the wheel to adjust the amount of background blur you want, without having to worry about any of the actual aperture and speed settings.... awesome.

The whole thing just feels quality. Most of it is made from Magnesium alloy, which is obviously very important 

Will give a proper review when i get to use it properly


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> mmmkay.
> 
> Anyway, i got the camera today. First impressions.....
> 
> It's awesome! Haven't got an SD card yet, so i can only take one picture :lol:


No card?! Any internal memory? Most manufacturers include a 32MB card at least. Completely pointless of course but better than nothing.

eBuyer.com are good for cards... :wink:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop fannying around and bloody slap him. (Please note, i'm not standing on any side of the fence and i dont condone the use of violence unless someone gets at least a slap from the back of the right hand across the face.)










I'll stick to my little Samsung, takes great pics, didn't cost me anything and has never caused one single argument.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > mmmkay.
> ...


I've ordered a card off eBay, but won't arrive until monday  Needs a fast card as it does 7 fps and 1080P video, so got a class 10 8GB card coming. I must have an SD card knocking around here somewhere though.... [smiley=idea.gif]

Lol STTink. I only argue with people with enough intelligence to make it interesting...

oh and gazzer sometimes. :lol: [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

You can't argue because everything I've said is true.
You're a nothing, living at home with Mom hoping one day to get a GF, but pretending to be a someone - while residing in a town that's as interesting as syphilis, but yet still some how less desirable!

Don't get me started on intelligence, you clearly have none - were you bullied at school?

You repeatably claim to be a "designer" :lol: , (even typing that word near you cracks me up) but yet don't say what you design and for whom, while offering all these words of wisdom based on design methodology you heard on topgear without having a clue what they actually mean.

You bought a camera without buying an SDHC card - :lol: says it all.
Hope you didn't waste the single picture on the Datsun!
Bet you're an apple fan boy too aren't you, you've got to be :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you ever thought that arguing on the internet is the same as kicking fog?

:?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

STTink said:


> Have you ever thought that arguing on the internet is the same as kicking fog?
> 
> :?


I suspect he was jerking off whilst typing that.

Poor lad seems obsessed with me.


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I just see so many pissing contests going on within different forums, nobody ever wins.
Mainly because everybody knows my pissing tool is longest and can spray further than anyone elses, but that's by the by.

BTW, you ought to see my trainers, were white, now more of a white with a hint of stained yellow.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> Bet you're an apple fan boy too aren't you, you've got to be :lol:


You can say what you want about Manphibian, but don't start knocking the Apple fanboys...


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Spandex said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you're an apple fan boy too aren't you, you've got to be :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Luke - you need to be carefull when buying any type of memory card off ebay. I believe that there are as many if not more counterfeit cards (original labels removed and replaced with what appear to be genuine ones) sold on ebay as genuine ones. 
When buying memory cards I tend to buy from Wilkinsons cameras.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Luke - you need to be carefull when buying any type of memory card off ebay. I believe that there are as many if not more counterfeit cards (original labels removed and replaced with what appear to be genuine ones) sold on ebay as genuine ones.
> When buying memory cards I tend to buy from Wilkinsons cameras.


Indeed.

I've bought from these before, always genuine retail packed. Not the cheapest, but always spot on 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are the first ever 2 shots, not the best photos in the world, but hey... gotta start somewhere 



















:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Here are the first ever 2 shots, not the best photos in the world, but hey... gotta start somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Peroni! Giggle juice for me! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a tiny depth of field. All with your wonder dial aye?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> That's a tiny depth of field. All with your wonder dial aye?


I don't think it's *that* shallow. f/3.5 I'd guess. Try f/1.2 with a macro lense for tiny ;-)


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looks good mate bit of a freaky dreadlock cactus thing though I like it lol 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994641,-1.755179


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

It's not that shallow, but for a £450 camera with the kit lens, taken in full auto mode with only a background blur slider used, I think it's pretty good 

Still learning all this stuff, they are just the first 2 pics to see if it works 

It has a large sensor, which helps create shallower depth of field than you usually get with f3.5 apparently... Anyway, I'm happy with it 

The 1080p video is brilliant too.

Anyone looking at getting an entry level dslr, I recommend checking this out too


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Good choice, Sony are very good camera's, I had a DSC-F717 and I got some great shots with it...


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Sony make good TV's


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> It's not that shallow, but for a £450 camera with the kit lens, taken in full auto mode with only a background blur slider used, I think it's pretty good


I wasn't making any sort of criticism of the kit - just a technical comment on Dash's view the image had a tiny depth of field 

I'm a Canon user myself, but I've played with a couple of bits of Sony gear - all seem to take good images and be great value


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe of interest to anyone else considering the Sony NEX-5... They've just announced the NEX-5N (various upgrades on the old 5):
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/24/sony-unveils-nex-7-24-3-mp-sensor-oled-viewfinder-1199-price/

The 24 mega pixel NEX-7:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/24/sony-unveils-nex-7-24-3-mp-sensor-oled-viewfinder-1199-price/

And a few new lenses:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/24/sony-announces-three-new-nex-e-mount-lenses-la-ea2-a-mount-adap/

All of them available in November I think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Maybe of interest to anyone else considering the Sony NEX-5... They've just announced the NEX-5N (various upgrades on the old 5):
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/24/sony-unveils-nex-7-24-3-mp-sensor-oled-viewfinder-1199-price/
> 
> The 24 mega pixel NEX-7:
> ...


Touch screen looks cool 

Ah well, the price hike would put it out of my price range anyway ($600 body only), i'm more than happy with the 5


----------

